# PC + Win XP



## waldy (14 Dezember 2010)

Hi,
die Frage,
kann man heute noch neue Notebook mit Win XP Prof neu in Geschäft bekommen ?

gruß waldy


----------



## MSB (14 Dezember 2010)

Also zwischenzeitlich gibts selbst von den div. Business-Laptop Herstellern regulär nur noch Windows 7.

Das ist aber auch weiter kein Problem, wenn man XP-Prof will, dann installiert man sichs halt selbst,
dann dauert halt die Siemens-Odysee statt 5h dann 7h (weil man XP Prof ja noch installieren muss ...)

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## sebiwars (14 Dezember 2010)

hey, natürlich gibts noch Laptops mit Betriebssytem XP geh einfach zum Mediamarkt und sag dass du gerne en Lapi mit XP drauf habe willst , oder wie schon gesagt selbst installieren wobei aber wenn du übers BIOS gehst und alles löschst und dann von der Installations CD für XP bootest hast du XP in ner halben Stunden installiert. Des geht super schnell kommt halt nur auf de Prozessor an.


MFg sebi


----------



## waldy (14 Dezember 2010)

hallo,
selber 
Win XP installieren - kein Problemm,
Wichtig das Notbook muss mit win xp prf komplekt verkauft werden.

Und warum muss man 7 h anstatt 5 h bei win xp für dirmrnd Zwecke verbrauchen ?


gruß waldy


----------



## o.s.t. (14 Dezember 2010)

Die HP Business Notebook habe alle noch ne XPPro-Recovery CD dabeiliegen. Installiert ist wohl W7-Pro. Aber die XP-Recovery CD rein und gut ist's.

Afaik ist es auch bei Dell, Lenovo, Toshiba auch so. Wohl gemerkt, die Business-Reihen der genannten Hersteller. Häufig sind da auch noch RS232 Schnittstellen an Bord (HP ProBook 6550/55b +Co). Gibt's ab €600-700 an aufwärts. Sind meist auch matte, enspiegelte Display's.

In den üblichen Elektronikmärken wirste es schwer haben mit XP. Ferner habne die zu 99% spiegelnde Displays und nur die Home-Versionen von W7

o.s.t.


----------



## waldy (14 Dezember 2010)

> Häufig sind da auch noch RS232 Schnittstellen an Bord (HP ProBook 6550/55b +Co


 - und wo wäre es Möglich günstig zu kaufen?
Ich habe es vergessen zu sagen, RS323 muss auch dabei sein  .

gruß waldy


----------



## o.s.t. (14 Dezember 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> - und wo wäre es Möglich günstig zu kaufen?
> Ich habe es vergessen zu sagen, RS323 muss auch dabei sein...


Sorry, kenne den deutschen Versandhandelmarkt nicht, komme aus der Schweiz.

guck mal:
http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/de/de/sm/WF25a/321957-321957-64295-3955552-3955552-4173845.html



> kaufen direkt bei HP:
> ab 799 € inkl. MwSt.
> Versandkostenfrei
> im HP Store


nein, ich arbeite nicht bei/für HP, kann diese Geräte aber uneingeschränkt empfehlen für den industriellen Einsatz

o.s.t.


----------



## MSB (14 Dezember 2010)

Ansonsten kann man ja mal beim guenstiger.de vorbeischauen,
um mal einen zu nennen.


----------



## o.s.t. (14 Dezember 2010)

noch ne Warnung:

falls du mit dem Gedanken spielst, dir in den bekannten Elektronikmärkten ein Consumer-Notebook zu kaufen und dann WinXP draufzuspielen, dann sind die Chancen sehr gross, dass es für einige OnBoardkomponenten keine XP-Treiber gibt, da sie von den Herstellern gar nicht mehr angeboten werden. LAN und Audio sind da bekannte Kandidaten... aber auch andrere
Bei Business Notebook werde meist noch weit zurück XP-Treiber angeboten...

o.s.t.


----------



## waldy (14 Dezember 2010)

Hi,
Notbook muss 232 Port haben und folgende spiele abspielen:

- Logo Siemens
- S7
- Eplan P8



Das alles läuft unter Win Xp - weiss ich schon, ob das alles läuft unter vista oder Win 7 - kenne mich damit nicht aus.

gruß waldy


----------



## diabolo150973 (14 Dezember 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> Notbook muss 232 Port haben und folgende spiele abspielen:
> 
> - Logo Siemens
> ...




Das spannendste Spiel ist dabei Eplan! Leider ist der Abspann recht dürftig, aber es hat einen sehr hohen "Wiederspielwert". Am tollsten sind die hochauflösenden Zwischensequenzen zwischen den einzelnen Leveln.

Ich glaube, es wurde auch bei PC-Games mit immerhin 92% gewertet und es wird noch ganz lange dauern, bis es im Mediamarkt in der Softwarepyramide liegt...

BGischl hat das passende Lösungsbuch dazu geschrieben.
Unter Cad.de findest Du einen Walkthrough.

***Soll das Notebook für Dich selber sein??? Warum kaufst Du nicht eines ohne OS? Die WinXP-Pro-CD kostet doch inzwischen auchnix mehr!***

Und warum unbedingt RS 232?


Gruß,

dia


Ansonsten laufen alle Deine genannten Programme in der aktuellsten Ausbaustufe unter Win 7 pro!!!


----------



## o.s.t. (14 Dezember 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> ....Ansonsten laufen alle Deine genannten Programme in der aktuellsten Ausbaustufe unter Win 7 pro!!!


nanana, soooo pauschal ist das dann nicht zu sagen. Es gehört dazu IMMER noch die Nennung, ob Win7 32 oder 64 Bit. Bei 64 Bit hat man bei Software von S im Moment noch gaaaaanz schlechte Karten - von dessen XP-Mode abgesehen - mit all seinen Konsequenzen.
Eplan P8 (1.9 SP1 HF1) läuft ohne offizielle Freigabe problemlos unter Win7 x64, ob P8 V2.0 schon offiziell freigegeben ist, entzieht sich im Moment meiner Kenntnis

o.s.t.


----------



## Homer79 (14 Dezember 2010)

mit vm ware lässt sich das eine oder andere installationsproblem recht gut umgehen
und statt der rs232 onboard lässt sich auch ein adapter verwenden...geht eigentlich auch fast immer...


----------



## diabolo150973 (14 Dezember 2010)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> nanana, soooo pauschal ist das dann nicht zu sagen. Es gehört dazu IMMER noch die Nennung, ob Win7 32 oder 64 Bit. ...




Okay, ich gebe zu: Das habe ich jetzt nicht bedacht. Ich beziehe mich auf die Win32-Version!

Aber den Unterschied erklärst Du ihm!!! *ääätsch***


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (15 Dezember 2010)

Ansonsten gibt es auch genug Anbieter im Internet, wo man sich seine Rechner selbst zusammenstellen kann an Hardware und Software... muss ja nicht gleich immer das Standard MM oder Saturn Notebook sein ;-)


----------



## knabi (15 Dezember 2010)

sebiwars schrieb:


> hey, natürlich gibts noch Laptops mit Betriebssytem XP geh einfach zum Mediamarkt und sag dass du gerne en Lapi mit XP drauf habe willst , oder wie schon gesagt selbst installieren wobei aber wenn du übers BIOS gehst und alles löschst und dann von der Installations CD für XP bootest hast du XP in ner halben Stunden installiert. Des geht super schnell kommt halt nur auf de Prozessor an.
> 
> 
> MFg sebi


 
Das finde ich OK, bei der nächsten fälligen Neuinstallation werde ich Dich beauftragen. Halbe Stunde...nicht schlecht. Ich finde schon die 5-7 Stunden für die "Siemens-Odyssee" sehr optimistisch, aber eine XP-Installation in einer halben Stunde (wohlgemerkt, wir reden hier von einer Neuinstallation und nicht vom Aufspielen eines Images) - Respekt. Allein die 5.971 Updates, die selbst nach SP3 kommen, sprengen den 0,5 Stunden Rahmen bei weitem....

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (15 Dezember 2010)

knabi schrieb:


> Halbe Stunde...nicht schlecht. Ich finde schon die 5-7 Stunden für die "Siemens-Odyssee" sehr optimistisch, aber eine XP-Installation in einer halben Stunde (wohlgemerkt, wir reden hier von einer Neuinstallation und nicht vom Aufspielen eines Images) - Respekt. Allein die 5.971 Updates, die selbst nach SP3 kommen, sprengen den 0,5 Stunden Rahmen bei weitem....


Also ich habe letztens meinen Rechner formatiert und die "reine" Installation war in einer halben Stunde durch... gut, dann noch SP etc. wieder alles auf den aktuellen Stand bringen nimmt schon etwas mehr Zeit in Anspruch, aber ne XP Prof. Version innerhalb einer halben Stunde zu installieren ist m. E. nach kein Wunderwerk.


----------



## knabi (15 Dezember 2010)

Das sagte ich ja - die reine Windows-CD aufspielen paßt vielleicht noch, aber bis das ganze System inklusive aller Treiber und Updates rund läuft, vergeht stets das eine oder andere Minütchen - Stündchen....:icon_confused:


Gruß

Holger


----------



## waldy (15 Dezember 2010)

> HP ProBook 6550/55b +Co


 - habe nach Daten  hp 6555b nachgeguckt ,  da steht nicht über Seriele anschlüss .

gruß waldy​


----------



## MSB (15 Dezember 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> - habe nach Daten  hp 6555b nachgeguckt ,  da steht nicht über Seriele anschlüss .
> 
> gruß waldy​





			
				HP Probook 6555B Spezifikation schrieb:
			
		

> Anschlüsse
> 3 USB 2.0
> 1 eSATA/USB 2.0-Kombianschluss
> 1 Anschluss für externen VGA-Monitor
> ...



1234567890

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## IBFS (15 Dezember 2010)

wieso muss es immer ein NEUER Laptop sein:

Wenn man zwei von denen (XP) hat, dann kann auch mal einer kaputtgehen, ohne dass es wehtut:

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/del...fcampaign_id=0c59b7c191b6f18a10b2b1e157b4f1a8


Gruß

Frank


----------



## waldy (15 Dezember 2010)

hi,
bei conrad 

HP PROBOOK 6555b NOTEBOOK 39,6cm (15,6") WD721ET

Schnittstellen 4x USB 2.0, 1x DisplayPort, 1x VGA, ExpressCard/34, Kopfhörer/Line-Out, Mikrofon/Line-In, 1x FireWire 400, RJ11 (Modem), Docking-Station/Port-Replikator, 1x RJ45 (LAN) 

steht nichts.

gruß


----------



## thomass5 (15 Dezember 2010)

http://desc.shop.ebay.de/i.html?_nk...sid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313&LH_TitleDesc=1&_rdc=1

Thomas


----------



## IBFS (15 Dezember 2010)

thomass5 schrieb:


> http://desc.shop.ebay.de/i.html?_nk...sid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313&LH_TitleDesc=1&_rdc=1
> 
> Thomas



Da sind aber viele schwedische und andere ausländische Tastaturen
und kleine Auflösungen dabei, also genau lesen!!!

Und eine englische Tastatur kann man eben NICHT umkleben, weil links
neben dem deutschen "Y" noch die "<>" Taste ist. Im englischen ist
doch direkt die SHIFT-Taste!!!!!!!!!

Gruß

Frank


----------



## waldy (15 Dezember 2010)

Hi, bei Ebay denke ich es geht nciht zu kaufen.
Bezahle nicht ich selber .

Deswegen bin nach suche nur neues notbook.

gruß waldy


----------



## o.s.t. (15 Dezember 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> hi,
> bei *conrad*
> 
> HP PROBOOK 6555b NOTEBOOK 39,6cm (15,6") *WD721ET*....


Wer weiss besser, was das HP 6555b drin hat? HP oder Conrad?!?

WD721ET bei HP: http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/de/d...57-64295-3955552-3955552-4174258-4284018.html
siehe unter "Erweiterungsspezifikationen"

ach vielleicht noch wissenswert:
HP6*x*5*0*b = mit Intel CPU
HP6*x*5*5*b = mit AMD CPU
x = 4 = 14" Bildschirm
x = 5 = 15.6" Bildschirm

o.s.t.


----------



## waldy (16 Dezember 2010)

Hi,
Danke füt Gute Tipp.

gruß waldy


----------

